# Senior food



## sam20e (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi guys my toy poodle is 8yr + and i switched to senior food (first choice kibbles) he is ok with that.. but the problem is his loose (front) tooth at this moment and I'm worried that hard kibbles going to make it worse. 

Any suggestions? Should i switch to wet food or rice/veggies combo and skip kibbles altogether?

thanks


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Not rice/veggies - not balanced and too low in protein. Does the loose tooth bother him? Is it infected? I would consider dental surgery now, while he is relatively young and fit, and sort the problem out once and for all.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Is one of his canines loose, or is it an incisor? Do you know why it's loose? Whether you feed him kibble or not, he will (inevitably) get his mouth on something hard to chew. What does your vet recommend?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi @sam20e, 

What did the vet say about the condition of your boy’s teeth? I recall this was worrying you a while back. No amount of soft food will restore health to a damaged tooth, and dental pain can be quite severe before your pup shows symptoms. It can also take a real toll on overall health.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I remember that post too. Coming up with the price of the cleaning and extractions are understandably difficult but I'm going to be blunt and remind you that your boy's life is being impacted seriously by these issues.

Heart disease is known to be related to dental disease and that can turn fatal at far too young an age.



sam20e said:


> quite positive that he is doing ok and not in pain..


From your post 8 months ago...You can't know he's not in pain, no matter how much you want to believe that. I didn't think my boy was in pain with periodontal disease and a fractured tooth* but I was wrong*.
I know this now because of how much differently he acted after he'd recovered.

Take him to the vet, talk to the vet to see if they'll be able to work with you on a payment plan, look into Care Credit as suggested before, just don't let his health get so bad that he can't come back from this!

Soften the kibble with warm water for about 5 minutes before feeding and get him to the vet!


----------



## sam20e (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks so much for your input/



fjm said:


> Not rice/veggies - not balanced and too low in protein. Does the loose tooth bother him? Is it infected? I would consider dental surgery now, while he is relatively young and fit, and sort the problem out once and for all.


I don't think its bothering him. It's not infected but i can see dark brown stain mainly because he won't let me brush that area and its understandable. So im using a dental spray and its not working that great. 

I dont mind bringing him to a vet for a surgery and all but he is a very very picky eater. I'm really worried if we bring him go do surgery and all if its going to affect his appetite etc. 



94Magna_Tom said:


> Is one of his canines loose, or is it an incisor? Do you know why it's loose? Whether you feed him kibble or not, he will (inevitably) get his mouth on something hard to chew. What does your vet recommend?


It's one of his upper incisor. Im not sure why its loose but its like that for more than 8 months now.. he is a very smart boy he wont bite anything hard. only play with softball etc. didnt get a chance to bring him to a vet yet. before that i wanted to get your opinions and evaluate the situation first. 



PeggyTheParti said:


> Hi @sam20e,
> 
> What did the vet say about the condition of your boy’s teeth? I recall this was worrying you a while back. No amount of soft food will restore health to a damaged tooth, and dental pain can be quite severe before your pup shows symptoms. It can also take a real toll on overall health.


Last time when he had plaque etc i did a dental cleanup and then maintained his dental health by brusing him regularly etc. Yup i understand by switching to a soft food, its not going to restore his tooth but at least it will be less painful for him to eat right? im not sure... 



Rose n Poos said:


> I remember that post too. Coming up with the price of the cleaning and extractions are understandably difficult but I'm going to be blunt and remind you that your boy's life is being impacted seriously by these issues.
> 
> Heart disease is known to be related to dental disease and that can turn fatal at far too young an age.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with your statement, i would never know if he is in pain or not. its just he is not showing any sign of pain - for now. we dont have care credit or any dental insurance here so its='s gonna cost an arm and a leg but i guess eventually ill have to get it done somehow.. his overall health is very important to me.

and yes, i will soak his kibbles for now and will try to find a vet who can take care of my boy within a reasonable budget :/

Thanks a lot guys, i really appreciate your comments/suggestions.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oral health problems can let bacteria into the bloodstream, leading to heart problems.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Rose n Poos said:


> your boy's life is being impacted seriously by these issues.





Rose n Poos said:


> Heart disease is known to be related to dental disease and that can turn fatal at far too young an age.





cowpony said:


> Oral health problems can let bacteria into the bloodstream, leading to heart problems.





PeggyTheParti said:


> It can also take a real toll on overall health.





sam20e said:


> he is not showing any sign of pain





Rose n Poos said:


> .You can't know he's not in pain, no matter how much you want to believe that. I didn't think my boy was in pain with periodontal disease and a fractured tooth* but I was wrong*.





sam20e said:


> we dont have care credit


Healthcare Financing and Medical Credit Card | CareCredit
Veterinary Financing | CareCredit

Talk to your vet first. Ask if you could make payments. Ask if they accept CareCredit. 
Look for low cost clinics in your general area. Contact shelters and rescues in your area for recommendations on some.
I really hope you find a way yesterday. Your boy depends on you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> Healthcare Financing and Medical Credit Card | CareCredit
> Veterinary Financing | CareCredit
> 
> Talk to your vet first. Ask if you could make payments. Ask if they accept CareCredit.
> ...


I agree these dental issues must be addressed. Unfortunately the OP lives in a country that does not have Care Credit. I would also caution folks against using predatory lenders whenever possible, unless they know without a doubt they can pay off the borrowed amount before the interest kicks in.

@sam20e, do you have animal rescue groups in your area? They may be able to assist with subsidized dental care. I know we’re got some mobile clinics near us that offer near-free check-ups and basic surgeries.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I agree these dental issues must be addressed. Unfortunately the OP lives in a country that does not have Care Credit


I am so sorry that I hadn't remembered that. I try to look for the tiny flags that VS offers but it being optional, it's not always possible to remember. 
My apologies sam20e for not remembering that.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> I am so sorry that I hadn't remembered that. I try to look for the tiny flags that VS offers but it being optional, it's not always possible to remember.
> My apologies sam20e for not remembering that.


I’m not sure why the flag doesn’t always show up. Kinda odd, right?


----------



## sam20e (Mar 20, 2015)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I agree these dental issues must be addressed. Unfortunately the OP lives in a country that does not have Care Credit. I would also caution folks against using predatory lenders whenever possible, unless they know without a doubt they can pay off the borrowed amount before the interest kicks in.
> 
> @sam20e, do you have animal rescue groups in your area? They may be able to assist with subsidized dental care. I know we’re got some mobile clinics near us that offer near-free check-ups and basic surgeries.


We do have an official rescue group but they don't offer any discounts/referrals/subsidy etc. The only handle adopting/fostering etc. But ill look around trying to get few more quote from different vet clinics.

Thank you. 



Rose n Poos said:


> I am so sorry that I hadn't remembered that. I try to look for the tiny flags that VS offers but it being optional, it's not always possible to remember.
> My apologies sam20e for not remembering that.



That's cool no worries


----------

